# Calls from Bank regarding accepting redress for tracker



## pulpfiction (8 Jan 2019)

Hi All 

This question is for those where the bank has confirmed they have an impacted mortgage.
Just wanted to put a question out there....

Do you get phone calls from the tracker team at your bank. I have received redress on a number of mortgages that I held (past tense). Sold as part of "voluntary"sale 
She has rang to talk through the letter and rang again each time the cheque came..just wondering if this is standard practice ?


Thanks 
P


----------



## Dpdp01050842 (8 Jan 2019)

All letter form for me - AIB - Never a call. I would think keep all your comments to them in written form so you have copies but it also allows your response to be considered and not off the cuff.


----------



## pulpfiction (8 Jan 2019)

Thanks DpDp

It really struck me last week ...as odd , all my mortgages were impacted and the same lady has rang me each time. This is separate to my relationship manager. 
I essentially lost my trackers twice ..once due to "error" and the second time due to my vol sale agreement where I had to move from the original incorrect tracker rate to a Standard Variable while the properties were for sale. Although this was for a shorter period of time, Is this in scope for the central bank ? 
Anyone have similar exp?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jan 2019)

Hi Pulp

Which lender? 

Some banks have phoned people to tell them that they would be getting their trackers back. 

If they were ringing you to see if you had any questions, that would be a good thing.  I don't see any harm in it unless they were trying to get you to do something not in your interest. But from your description, that does not sound as if it was the case? 

Brendan


----------



## moneymakeover (9 Jan 2019)

Yes I got that from two banks

I just thought they were trying to apologise and this was the public relations department


----------

